# How to deal with rumor mills in the nursing home.



## sprinkle85 (Mar 23, 2012)

I like to think of myself as a baby compared to my sister Hazel. She is currently living in a nursing home, just a few minutes away from my house and let me tell you that when you think you've heard it all, the women in that facility know better. 

There is a certain click of elderly woman that just don't know when to stop gossiping. I have never seen anyone act like this and my poor sister is always upset from the rumor mill. I'm not all that young anymore myself but I most certainly have higher standards than these woman. 

I would like to try to understand them and maybe find a way to ease the tension my sister feels. I'm not sure if I should attempt to talk to them or not about this problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2012)

People like to form cliques, stick together and gossip in many places from school, to the workplace, and I guess also to the nursing home. Unless these women are truly harassing your sister, emotionally or physically, I would just try to tell her to "consider the source" and ignore the unkind commentary. I wouldn't waste my effort in trying to understand them or talk to them, that just might backfire on you (or her). Unless it is creating a dangerous situation for your sister, I'd just try to help give her things to keep her busy so she's not thinking about this gossip all the time, maybe some good books from the library or crossword puzzles, etc. Is there anyone there she's friendly with? Maybe she could work on blocking them out. It's really a sad situation, bad enough having to be in a nursing home, nobody should have to put up with petty schoolgirl nonsense.


----------



## Tisame (Mar 26, 2012)

It may also stem from her family no longer paying her attention or listening to what she had to say about life, so when she started with the gossip and people paid attention it was filling the void where she felt ignored. Ignoring her will normally make the situation worse, sit down and try talking to her, be nice to her, you never know a person's situation before that.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the best way for her to feel better is for her to block it out somehow, not all the other patrons can be a part of that gossiping clique. Try to get her to socialize with the better group, the rumors may still come around every now and again, but for the most part she'll be able to know that they're not her friends and just be able to ignore them.


----------



## Madge90 (Mar 30, 2012)

Groups of women are the same whatever the age.  Rise above and ignore it


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

Madge90 said:


> Groups of women are the same whatever the age.  Rise above and ignore it



Ha ha that is a good point!


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 7, 2012)

Ive worked in quite a few nursing homes and can tell you the rumor mills start alot of crap. And the best way to get through it all is to ignore it and to consider the source. Also if she ignores it then it will piss off the person that started it and they are most likely to shut up about her in the future. Dont give them the satisfaction.


----------

